
Show HN: Neko, run your browser in the cloud and access concurrently - Sean-Der
https://github.com/nurdism/neko
======
Sean-Der
Neko seriously feels like magic the first time you run it. With just one
Docker command you can run FireFox on a VM, and then access it via your
browser. The technology to do this is really cool, but I think the
possibilities it opens up are even more amazing!

* You can share a browser instance with friends to do things together (shop, watch videos)

* You can have a really weak local machine, and then keep things like Slack open an a powerful machine remotely.

* You can put this on a Bastion host and use it to access services inside your LAN.

Especially since this is Open Source I can see people doing lots of cool
things :) I had no involvement in the development, but it uses a library I
work on Pion WebRTC [0]

[0] [https://github.com/pion/webrtc](https://github.com/pion/webrtc)

